# New To Pier Fishing / What Rods, Reels. Line & Gear / Bait? / How To Surf Fish



## willrock11 (Jun 14, 2021)

*Hello my fellow anglers:*

I live in Michigan and travel to Florida a few times a year for vacation with the kids. 3 years ago we fished Fort Desoto piers and had a blast! I hooked a huge tarpon that broke me off after a few minutes using a rented pole and gear. This time I went to cabellas and bought some gear to bring down as my bass rods wont cut it, but may have to stop at the one in Fort Myers as selection up here is terrible. 

*** This year we are going to Boca Grande, Sanibel and Fort Myers. I plan to fish the Gasparilla Pass lighthouse/beach area, Placida Pier, Boca Grande Surf fishing and anywhere else you suggest. I would love to hook a tarpon or 10 and anything else that comes along, I am not to sure on snook, reds, bonita or whatever else lurks at these places. I have heard there are some grouper at the deeper portions of the piers. 

Question: What have you caught at these places and what is the better spot to focus on? I figured the surf fishing will happen whenever we are at the beach and looking for shells or shark teeth. 

Help Me Out With My Gear List:

1st rod: *Offshore Angler - 10' Med heavy W/Mod Fast Tip Breakwater Spinning Rod (BRK1015302) 1-5oz Lure - 15-30lbs Line
*Reel: * Tightline Spin Reel (TLB6000) 4:9:1 Gear Ratio Spooled with 50 yards 50lb White Yo-Zuri Super Braid 8: Then joined with 150yds 40lb low Vis Green Suffix 832 Braid & Then I plan to use a 15-20lb flouroclear leader (hybrid copolymer & flouro coated). 
*Fishing Set Up/Gear: *I bought random egg weights and no-roll weights between 1/2oz to 2 oz so I have the right weight depending on water conditions. I have 1/0 & 2/0 bait holder hooks, #2 & #3 octopus circle hooks for shrimp & sand fleas, and a few 6/0 & 7/0 live bait hooks for larger live baits if I catch some.  I plan to use a stainless steel 180# swivel but the setup would include: 1st-clear glass bead, 2nd - sinker, 3rd - clear glass bead then swivel to main and then leader, then hook. 

*I am planning to use this pole for shore fishing next to the piers or up and down the beach if I see others doing so. I may attempt to try it on the pier but it may be too large and cumbersome for this. *

*Question: How would you set up your surf rod and reel to catch bigger fish or what bait and gear would you use?*

*2nd Rod: *7' Bass Pro Shops* - *Trophy Class Medium Heavy (2062)
*2nd Reel:* I plan to pickup a Offshore Angler Tightline (TLB4000) 5:2:1 gear ratio - I plan to spool this with 50 yards 40# Suffix 832 Low Vis Green Braid in case I get spooled and need that strength, then 150 Yards 20# Mono or Floroclear with same for leader.
*Gear:* I have the same plan above and also bringing some larger top water spooks and cranks to play with *(not sure on laws yet for using these)*

*I plan to use this rod and reel on the pier mostly*

*Question: What is your favorite go to mono or flourocarbon line for pier fishing where tarpon are known to exist? Brand and size please*

*Lastly: I** am planning on bringing 1 of my heavier baitcasting setups and 1 spinning bass setup - these are generally size 30 reels, 7-7'6" medium to medium heavy rods and 150yds 20# - 50# braid. I would have to modify the gear setup like above but would max out with 1oz of lure weight. Would this be a waste of time? Or would it give me the rush like catching a 5# bass on an ultralight pole lol.. *

*I do plan to buy 2 more setups when I get down and would really like some of your ideas under $100 for each rod & reel combo. As we get into this I will spend more later and convert the cheaper stuff into freshwater setups but for now I need to be budget worthy, have fun and use something better than broken down garbage they rent you. *

_*Question: What rods and reels are you using? *_


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

The fishing down there is 100% different than the fishing up here. You'd be better off looking for a fishing forum in that area.


----------

